# Unique situation... can you help?



## brismommy

Ok so i have a situation like you wouldnt believe and since you are all adopting or giving your baby up for adoption i figured this would be the perfect place to finally get some answers hopefully...
I am trying to adopt my daughter. She is 15 months old now and me and DH have had her since she was born except for the 2 months she was in foster care...
She is really my niece. My older sister is 22 with 4 kids and she doesnt take care of any of them, that is how they ended up in foster care. My mother managed to get them out and now a year and a few months later and still no permanent guardianship has been granted for any of the kids.... The older 3 have their father fighting for them, but our little girl only has us. 

Is there any way that you know of for us to get guardianship with her being in DFACS custody still. Or do we have to wait for her to eventually be placed with a family member and pray they sign adoption papers over? 
I really hate not having a say so in my childs life....
she lives with me. i feed her. i clothe her. she calls me momma. and yet i cant even sign the paperwork for her at the doctors office.


----------



## BabyCleo

im so sorry to hear that! im no help but i didnt want to just read and run. you could hire a lawyer just to get your rights on the matter. i know that for sure, they may be able to help you with some options. big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## brismommy

they keep giving me the run around about it. No one knows who her biological dad is for him to sign the adoption papers and until my sisters rights are completely terminated she is the only one who can sign the papers... and she will if i pay her a few thousand dollars


----------

